
Innovative search engine, recently launched - anonymous
http://onetimeline.com/
======
brett
Looks like it's written in lisp. The Server header comes back "Hunchentoot
0.5.1" - <http://weitz.de/hunchentoot/>

------
zach
That's great. I've been waiting for a good application of timelines to make it
on the net. There was some crummy one a year ago, I think. This is pretty
cool.

But... I wouldn't quite call it a search engine.

